# NEW LITTER (now 10days old) possibly a tri colour??



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

my doe gave birth to 7 babies on the 14th april.they are now 10 days old and iv had a luk today and i possibly have a tri colour but im unsure as it started off with creamy colour on top but now it luks as tho its black/white broken on top and white/tan broken underneath. i have tried to take sum pics to show this 
heres sum pics 

Mum









babies aged 10 days









possible tri-coloured??









and agen...what you think??


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a broken black tan


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks  i wasnt too sure cuz its changed alot within last few days. started off with tan on top aswel. now seems to b just white and black. but they change too much lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks like a banded black tan. genetically probably not, but it certainly looks like one, the band is too wide tho.


----------

